# shrimp and more at AA,columbus



## Six

i have a friend who works at AA. i get all the updates on what they get in. 

they just got in a nice shipment of plants (anubias minima -emersed, and some other anubias and other misc plants) and a lot (A LOT) of shrimp. they have new bee shrimp (i believe they are new-bee and not just bees or bumble bees, LOL ) and some really nice blue shrimp. 

they also got some microrasbora erithromicron (im sure i spelled the species wrong, hehe) and some galaxy rasbora. IMO, i'd wait to buy the fish unless you're willing to have losses (they were transhipped in the winter = possible ichy-ness), but in a week or so i would imagine the weaker ones will have weaned themselves out and a nice batch of healthy fish will be left. anda: 

anywho, i know it's a trip for most of you guys, but if you're in the area, it's worth a look. the rasbora are only $8 too. (seriously.)

hope that helps someone. 

Liz


----------



## MatPat

Thanks for keeping everyone informed Liz! 

I think the trip may be worth it just for the Blue and "New Bee" shrimp but I imagine they will be gone before I can get up there. Do you have iny idea on the pricing for the shrimp?

Hmm, I wonder how much trouble I can get into by planning a trip to AA on Thursday or Saturday  It's not often local (or semi-local) stores have shrimp in stock.


----------



## TheLoachGuy

Ohio Tropical Fish

Did we ever establish a discount with this guy? I'm considering getting some CRS from him sometime in the near future. My cherry shrimp are growing like mad and I've found more babies. I have a couple 20H that I want to dedicate to shrimp only tanks.


----------



## Six

^ i dont think we have loach guy. definitely worth it if we do though. i heard through the grape vine that he is going to be breeding higher grades too. (s's)

matt- i dunno exact prices but they were cheap. $4-5 for each type. they got other shrimp in as well but i couldnt ID them and they were a wild strain. they also have in bamboo, amano, ghost, and cherry shrimp. i'd call before making the trip - 614-792-0884


----------



## duchessren

Thanks! I think I might have to venture up there... I appreciate the info!


----------



## Six

no problem. i knew you'd be interested, Ren. 



we bought some new bees and blues and they are both doing well on day 2.


----------



## duchessren

Why, oh why can't AA Cbus be closer to the south Dayton suburbs? I could have trekked out after class tonight. As it seems, I have to wait until they OPEN tomorrow... _in the morning_. I do not condone mornings.

Thanks Liz, this time for the update on the well-being of your shrimps! Congrats and hopefully I'll have some of my own here in less than half a day now.


----------



## endlerman

*shrimp*

Matt, If you do go up there. I'd like to get some of the bee shrimp if possible.

Wayne


----------



## MatPat

endlerman said:


> Matt, If you do go up there. I'd like to get some of the bee shrimp if possible.
> 
> Wayne


I'm pretty sure I am heading up there today and will give you a call once I see what they have in stock. I'm hoping the shrimp are not gone yet. They only had a few left as of last night.


----------



## Six

MatPat said:


> They only had a few left as of last night.


Wow! really? Well hopefully that means they will get more in when they are available again!


----------



## MatPat

Six said:


> Wow! really? Well hopefully that means they will get more in when they are available again!


Well, I called them Thursday night and was told they didn't have many left. When we got there Friday morning they had quite a few of the New Bees and Blue Shrimp left and tons of Cherries. For anyone else thinking of making the trip, they no longer have near as many Blues or New Bees


----------



## evercl92

I went yesterday as well. Had a few wood shrimp, and a couple blue and new bee shrimps. They got a pretty big plant order in recently too, alot of different species.


----------



## MatPat

evercl92 said:


> I went yesterday as well. Had a few wood shrimp, and a couple blue and new bee shrimps. They got a pretty big plant order in recently too, alot of different species.


They did have a lot of plants in stock and I picked up a couple bunches of Rotala magenta (Rotala macrandra 'Narrow Leaf') when we were there.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

MatPat said:


> They did have a lot of plants in stock and I picked up a couple bunches of Rotala magenta (Rotala macrandra 'Narrow Leaf') when we were there.


No shrimp?


----------



## duchessren

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> No shrimp?


Yes, they had some shrimp ^^^ read above about three posts. They had cherries, new bees, and blues. They're calling the new bees "bumblebees", but they're not.

;-)


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

duchessren said:


> Yes, they had some shrimp ^^^ read above about three posts. They had cherries, new bees, and blues. They're calling the new bees "bumblebees", but they're not.
> 
> ;-)


Oops. I really need to get better about reading the dates.


----------



## Six

I think most all the shrimp were mis -IDd.... but IMO it makes finding what they are much more fun.  so far all mine are doing really well. we had a few blues die, bu i think it was a water issue on my part. we switched tanks and they are now happy. 

anyone pick up any rasbora? i heard they are doing better.


----------



## reiverix

I picked up a few shrimp yesterday. Six of the blues and five bumblebees. One of the blues is berried so it would be nice to get a result out of it.

I'm not so sure were mislabeled. Mine look pretty much identical to the ones on this page.


----------



## Six

I was telling Ren I think they are a mixed batch of Caridina species "blue" and another speices or color morph. mine too have the shiney "armor" look to them.


----------



## jonathan03

This is a little off topic but do you guys have any trouble with shrimp surviving the city water? I know that Cincinnati water has a high pH and all kinds of mineral desposits. I am asking because I had about 30 cherry red shrimp at one time and they all died off. Just wondering if the city water had something to do with it. I've heard that they were supposed to be easy to keep and multiply like crazy, but I've not been able to keep them alive. I was using dechlorinator and changing 25% of the water every two weeks. I had the temprature about 78 degrees since I read they liked warmer water. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Six

hi jonathan. i bought cherrys i think from byerlys a few years ago. (maybe 1.5 years, i cant remember). they used tap water in their tanks, so they were acclimated off the bat. otherwise they are now kept and bred for me in a 10g with little filtration (plants only), a chunk of wood to keep the pH low and some rock to keep the alk in check. we feed a lot and have had good success. we do 20% every 2 weeks. 

try making sure the source you get them from is having good luck keeping them and then ask about the parameters. replicate that in your tank, and make sure the water is cycled. i'd use water from another aquarium to start and maybe 20% from tap. as long as the params are similar you should be ok. the best thing is to make sure your sources have acclimated them. many people (me included) get so excited about getting shrimp (or fish) they buy them right when the store gets them. that's burned me many times. if you want to do that, expect die off. otherwise, like i said, try to wait and replicate.  HTH


----------



## jonathan03

Maybe I should try buying them from a local source next time. I bought them from someone in North Carolina about a year ago. They were shipped wellwith a heat pack and looked great. It must have been the differences in the water that kicked them off. 

Do you think it would be worth using a CO2 setup to lower the pH? Are they sensitive to the pH, nitrates, or something else? The tank I was using was cycled for years so its unlikely the problem was ammonia or nitrites. 

The other issue might have been that I was under or over feeding them. I had about 25-30 of them and I put in a half algae wafer each day. It was broken up so several shrimp to get to it at once. I really had no idea how much they would eat but a half algae wafer seemed about right at the time. How much do you feed yours?


----------



## Six

That's one good reason to keep supporting local stores. they do a lot of work acclimating a lot of animals to captivity. there's a lot of risk involved. 

i dont use co2 in my cherry tank, i do in my sri lanka dwarf shrimp tank, but that's bc its a planted tank. both do very well. i'd put in driftwood over doing c02, but that's just me.

i feed my chrry tank alot. i'd say it's a similar amount. my population is all different ages/sizes and god-only-knows how many. try feeding half a wafer in the morning and if they eat it all, feed the other in the evening. that way you can monitor what they're eating. i'd also give them some other types of food to aid in nutrition as well as coloration. i'll use just about anything but keep the main food alage based. not that it matters, there more than enough algae in the tank to complete that need! 

HTH


----------



## Six

For those interested AA has more shrimp in. New Bees again, blues, crystal reds (sorry, dunno the price, maybe $15?), and some *nice* tigers. by *nice* i mean _awesome_.

hope that helps someone.


----------



## PAINKILLER1009

I sent this guy an email and he let me come over to his house (close to polaris mall) and check out his selection.

Brian's Tropicals

i picked up a bristlnose pleco, a pair of killifish, and 5 crs. you should have seen all the zebra plecos he has, it was beautifulrayer: .
he told me that he sold a bunch of crs to AA and i cant belive the mark up they have there:shock: . i dont want to say the price he told me, but they get them for a steal and sell them for a huge mark up.

he also had some grade A crs, and said he was getting 5-10 grade SS crs.


----------



## Six

OK. Well, I'm not sure why youre posting this when we all know what retail mark up is. Brian buys them for less than he sells them too, that's how retail works. 

Anyways, i think the other shrimp are very nicely priced. All around $5 a shrimp and you can pick your own. I believe most places only ship what they catch, no cherrypicking. I'd pay, heck I do pay, extra for that ability.


----------



## PAINKILLER1009

I posted this here because i like to save money and i figured other people do to.
I don't think Brian has to buy grade c or b, he has tons of them breeding. 
as far as the cherrypicking, if you go to his house like i did then maybe just maybe he will let u pick em  .
15 bucks for a shrimp from AA, that comes from him is way to much. 
let me see 10 for 50$, or 3 for 45 + tax.....ummm NO.

all there other shrimp at AA are priced ok.


----------



## Six

No, I understand what you mean. I didn't realize Brian was breeding _all_ his crystal reds. Most people order and resell. That's awesome for him. Don't get me wrong, I know AA prices their stuff for the clientel that live in the area (there's a hummer dealership down the street), so yeah.


----------



## evercl92

Yeh, I've been to his place as well. Amazing setup is an understatement. He has a huge CRS colony/farm. Last I saw, the only other thing in the tank was a huge pile of java moss for the shrimp to play in.


----------



## Six

very cool. he lives down the street from me, so ill have to stop by.  i'd love to see his frogs too.


----------



## MatPat

Those of you in the Columbus area should definately go to Brian's place and take a look around. He has the nicest fish/amphibian room I have ever seen! It is worth the trip even for those from the Cincinnati area!


----------



## TheLoachGuy

I need to make a road trip up there to Brian's place.. My Cherry shrimp are breeding like crazy and i want to try some CRS.


----------



## PAINKILLER1009

yes his setup is amazingrayer: ! so is the crs tank theres a bunch of shrimp in there, and yes there is still just a big pile of java moss for em to play in. 
i could have spent hours in there checking things out 
the frogs are somthing to see in person, just trying to find some of the smaller types is fun.


----------

